# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  [Réservée] Jade, lapine croisée Minilop [Association Happy Bunny]

## HappyBunny

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Jade
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Nom : Jade 
_
Année de naissance : Mai 2015Sexe : FemelleVaccins : Myxomatose, VHD & VHD2Stérilisée : OuiRace : Lapine croisée MinilopCouleur : Blanc & CrèmePoids : 1,890 kgLocalisation : Sélestat , 67 (covoiturage possible dans toute la France et la Belgique)Santé : Jade a une pododermatite de stade 1 stable avec des drybedCaractère : Jade est sociable avec lHomme. Elle apprécie les caresses de sa Fa mais cest quand elle le décideEducation : Jade est propreCondition dadoption : Liberté totale. Jade ne sentend pas avec les chats.Histoire : Abandon de particulierJade est à la recherche de marraines et parrains, si vous êtes intéressés vous pouvez envoyer un mail à presidence.happybunny@gmail.comPour Une demande d'adoption: adoptions.happybunny@gmail.comFrais dadoption :https://associationhappybunny.jimdof...rifs-adoption/Attention : Il est toujours possible de faire une demande pour les lapins qui seront bientôt proposés à l'adoption. Afin de vous orienter au mieux, votre demande sera finalisée quand nous connaîtrons mieux son caractère, lequel peut changer avec la stérilisation. En cas d'acceptation de votre demande d'adoption un forfait nourriture sera appliqué à hauteur de 5/semaine jusqu'à la mise à l'adoption du lapin. 








_

----------


## HappyBunny

De nouvelles photos de Jade, bientôt disponible à l'adoption. en attendant, elle est toujours à la recherche de parrains et de marraines

----------


## HappyBunny

Petit up pour Jade toujours à la recherche de parrains & de Marraines!

----------


## HappyBunny

Bonne nouvelle! Jade est réservée!  :Smile:

----------

